# Probiotics with Colloidal Silver



## motdaugrnds

In some of the research I've done on CS, there is quite a bit of discussion on the need to use probiotics. Thus, my question is for those who have used and/or are using CS now. 

What types of probiotics have you found convenient? (I'm yet to find a list except for "yogurt"; and keeping/using yogurt on a daily bases could get rather tedious.)


----------



## mekasmom

You can buy capsule probiotics or capsule acidophiles to take with the silver.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Capsule products can be a bit tricky in that when the capsules are manufactured they are what is listed BUT the live bacteria start to die almost immediately so by the time the bottle is purchased the majority of the live may be dead/useless.
Besides yogurt one can also consume Kraut, Kefir...fermented foods.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Marinemomtatt, I figured as much with capsules. Thanks so much for helping. 

Are you talking about "canned "sourkraut"?
Are you talking about "kefir milk"?

Seems I read somewhere that "goat milk" was a natural probiotic...will need to ask some goat people if they know about this.


----------



## ET1 SS

In my understanding of things there is a total sum of four different enzymes that can live in your gut to help digest. They live there and propagate there.

Once you seed your stomach with one [or all four] you never need to do it ever again. Unless you have taken an antibiotic which would kill them.

Only if you kill what you have do you need to re-seed.

Also the 'lacto-' ones are designed to help digest milk. A baby of whatever species needs them to digest it's mothers milk. They do very little for digesting anything other than milk. And each of them is focused on digesting that one specific species of milk.

There will remain a lot of marketing on these, as they are marketable and there is profit involved. At times we must filter through the marketing to keep in mind the true benefit of things.


----------



## mekasmom

I need to repeat this..... If you take silver, you do need to take probiotics because silver is an antibiotic and will kill both beneficial bacteria along with the bad stuff. And you can buy probiotics in capsules or gel or whatever. Look for digestive enzymes. I use Dr Klassen's s stuff, but the cheaper stuff will work. If you are really worried about it then go get the horse gel probiotics. They are wet, and do work. I don't know where you get the idea that they are dead? That's just not true if you buy a good quality product.

Here is a link to Klassen's stuff, but you can get the cheap stuff from any vitamin store or even get the horse stuff from a farm store.
http://drscountryhealth.com/shoppin...scat=26&frompage=Online_Store&page_num=2&=SID

Here's some from Dynamite. I love their horse products, but this happens to be marketed for dogs. You can take them all. I use the horse products for humans often.
https://www.securedcontent.net/dynamite/products_dog_03.html


----------



## motdaugrnds

"Horse" probiotics used for "humans" without causing problems in human body?


----------



## marinemomtatt

Homemade Kraut and Kim che (sp?) is the best...Kefir milk, yup. I met someone recently that says eating pickled beets every day keeps her tummy happy and chugging along, I don't know if her gut flora is happy or her Liver.

Consumer Labs tested several brands of Probiotics...tested well before the expiration dates and found that each sample didn't live up to what was listed on the packaging, they found that the reason for that in the majority of samples was due to organism death.


----------



## PennyJ

I take a probiotic daily. It has "billions". I buy from either WalMart or from CVS. Either one has never failed me, are reasonable in price, and are convenient for me to purchase.


----------



## marinemomtatt

Why do you need it daily?


----------



## motdaugrnds

Good question Marinemomtatt. I thought probiotics were only needed for awhile after taking antibiotics.


----------



## PennyJ

marinemomtatt said:


> Why do you need it daily?


I take it daily instead of eating yogurt daily.  My diet isn't always the healthiest, either.


----------



## rainy5

My doctor had told me to take it daily. I have digestive issues.


----------



## HermitJohn

Look on Amazon for probiotics and read the comments. Read comments on as many brands as you have "stomach" for... More useful info in comments than the sales pitch descriptions. Though lot "want-to-believe" in the comments too. And how many comments are real and how many planted???

Heat is enemy of probiotics, so say you mail order some, if they set in some hot delivery vehicle or something, they can arrive totally dead and useless. But same package of probiotics in a store with high turnover of stock can be in good shape. This time of year wouldnt think heat would be real concern.

I still am not sure of actual differences, but I know my recent use of amoxicillin really did a number on my gut. So after reading bunch of stuff, I decided not to cheap out, so ordered a pricier one called Align. It had several bacteria strains in large volume so ??? Most comments were positive. Will see. Lot of this over counter stuff is wishful thinking and hype, also dont know how many of comments are real, but usually some truth in the biggest lie so you just pays your money and takes your chances.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I found some "Probiotic Multi-Enzyme" put out by Spring Valley that states it is a "digestive formula". Is this what people are talking about? The suggested dosage is 3 tabs daily before or after meals.


----------



## HermitJohn

Enzymes are different than probiotics. Probiotics are living bacteria. Enzymes are much cheaper and will help digest particular foods, like lactase to break down lactose, but will not repopulate your gut with beneficial bacteria. I got the Align. then was reading label, it only has ONE strain bacteria. I read too much about too many products in one sitting when I ordered it apparently. That along with brain fog. It did have good reviews. It does work. It is way overpriced for what it is. Think one called Benebiotics has several strains and twice the amount of each that Align has of the one strain. I buy more, thats one I buy next time. If you have problem with dairy, read ingredients closely, many probiotic formulas use milk biproducts in them.


----------



## PennyJ

Good to hear that the Align worked for you as it can be purchased OTC at WallyWorld.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, this bottle states it has "1 billion active Lactobacilius Acidophilius organisma per serving (being 3 tabs)...including the naturally occurring metabolic product produced by Lactobacilli at the time of manufacture." 

I have no idea what all this is! The lady in Wal-Marts told me it was the same Probiotic Spring Valley provides "plus" the extra multi-enzymes. I simply took her at her word and purchased it for the probiotics in it, thinking I could not go wrong with the extra stuff in it. 

So Hermit, are you saying it does "not" contain probiotics; just the enzymes?


----------



## HermitJohn

No, its a combo. yours apparently has the lactobacilius and "enzymes". The lactobacilius is a probiotic, the enzymes are not. The Align if I remember now (not good memory lately) has 1 billion of one kind bacteria or other per capsule. The Benebiotics has 2 billion of several different bacteria per capsule. 

Here is the Align probiotic:



> Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 (Bifantis)
> (Contains 1 billion live bacteria when manufactured)





> There are thousands of different kinds of organisms living in your colon. Some probiotic organisms are more helpful that others.Every probiotic supplement should have S. boulardii and L. acidophilus. A good probiotic supplement will have more probiotic strains. Align only has 1 and does not have S. boulardii.


This from http://probioticsreviewed.com/probiotic-reviews/align-review/ This site has good info. But the feedback from users of various products on Amazon is useful too.

Here is list of all commonly used probiotics:

Bacillus coagulans
Bacillus subtilis
Bifidobacterium animalis subsp. lactis
Bifidobacterium bifidum
Bifidobacterium breve
Bifidobacterium longum subsp infantis
Bifidobacterium longum subsp. longum
Enterrococus faecium
Lactobacillus acidophilus
Lactobacillus brevis
Lactobacillus bulgaricus
Lactobacillus casei
Lactobacillus gasseri
Lactobacillus helveticus
Lactobacillus paracasei
Lactobacillus plantarum
Lactobacillus rhamnosus
Lactobacillus salivarius
Lactococcus lactis
Pediococcus acidilactici
Saccharomyces boulardii
Streptococcus thermophilus

Here is the list of probiotics in Benebiotics capsule:

OraftiÂ®Synergy1 Prebiotic	1000mg	*
Bacillus coagulans 2 billion CFU	*
Bifidobacterium bifidum	2 billion CFU	*
Bifidobacterium breve	2 billion CFU	*
Bifidobacterium infantis	2 billion CFU	*
Bifidobacterium lactis	2 billion CFU	*
Bifidobacterium longum	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus acidophilus	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus brevis	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus bulgaricus	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus casei 2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus helveticus	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus paracasei	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus plantarum	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus rhamnosus A	2 billion CFU	*
Lactobacillus salivarius	2 billion CFU	*
Lactococcus lactis 2 billion CFU	*
Saccharomyces boulardii	2 billion CFU


Does any of this make sense. Even though the Align is giving me some relief and it got lot good feedback on Amazon, it isnt a particularly great probiotic. I goofed. So your probiotic + enzymes might give you some relief, try it and see. Next purchase, I am going to try the Benebiotics and see if it makes difference above and beyond the Align. If one is just coming off antibiotics, bacteria in your gut have been wiped out, probably any probiotic is going to help and help keep bad bacteria from gaining an advantage.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Great information HJ. Thank you.


----------



## HermitJohn

Well I went through all the Align capsules and ordered some of the Benebiotic capsules. Took my body bit getting used to all those new bacteria. But once it did, I think Benebiotic capsules are more effective and though they suggest taking more, one a day seems plenty. Alas they arent sold in stores. The company that makes them sells them. You can buy through Amazon or directly from company. If you buy directly from company they offer special deal if you buy 2 or 4 bottles at a time. Their website however isnt very dialup friendly, you have to wait until every last bit of a very slow page loads before the ordering mechanism is active and will accept your order. Try to order before its completely loaded and it stalls and is then unresponsive. You can call and order that way too.

I also havent found a good answer to whether cold weather exposure in mailbox hurts the bacteria or not. Heat will kill them, but no straight answer on cold.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Update...

The "Probiotic Multi-Enzyme" put out by Spring Valley is what I've been taking now for over a month. I can tell a significant difference in the way my body metabolizes and processes what I give it. My digestive system is in better shape than it has been in awhile. I purchased this at Wal-Marts and keep it on top the fridge. I have been taking 3 tablets twice a day with food. This is something I will be purchasing again!


----------



## HermitJohn

I agree, I think any active probiotic (still living probiotic bateria cultures) is better than none if you are having digestive/metabolizing problems. But I also think the more the merrier when it comes to differing varieties of probiotic bacteria. Expecting a single culture of bacteria to do everything probably isnt reasonable. Anyway probiotics do give observable effects. You will notice the difference.

As to natural cultured foods, unless you make your own, most commercial versions of say saurkraut or pickles are not made by traditional bacterial cultured processes so dont expect them to give same results. And if you go for cultured dairy, make sure it has live cultures in it. Much of it is also imitation with no live cultures. If there is a cheaper FASTER non-nutritive way to make food, our profit oriented food corporations will find it. Profit is job one, not your health.


----------



## kkweinb

I just wanted to say thank you and express my gratitude for this forum and everyone who takes time to post. Irronically I'm going shopping today and one of the items I'm looking for is probiotics. So while I'm killing time this morning I thought I'd log on and browse topics. I'm so glad I did, this conversation has been helpful.


----------

